# Juice Bottles



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

Marketing vs Practicality

It's interesting how the juice packaging has developed over time and I'm not sure it's all practical... more marketing.

I dislike eye dropper bottles… they are just a pain.

I hate gorilla bottles because they are a real pain to use and they are as messy as hell if you don’t clean the top before you put the cap on and while they are nice to use to fill hard to fill RDTA types they are just a pain.

I still like the good old VM bottles like this! They may not be the sexist bottles around but they are so practical!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 12


----------



## Silver (18/6/17)

Agreed @Rob Fisher !
Well said

Sometimes the fancier stuff is not as good as the tried amd tested

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (18/6/17)

For dripping particularly, I like the idea of the new PET twist cap bottles. I must unscrew bottle caps and replace about 100 times a day. The idea of just twisting open and shut instead appeals to me, although I haven't tested these bottles yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (18/6/17)

RichJB said:


> For dripping particularly, I like the idea of the new PET twist cap bottles. I must unscrew bottle caps and replace about 100 times a day. The idea of just twisting open and shut instead appeals to me, although I haven't tested these bottles yet.


The 30 ml (takes 33 ml with a little space left) bottles from Blck are perfect. No leaking and easy to directly mix in. Got some 60 ml of the same from Sir Vape, but they tend to leak a bit from where the black cap meets the neck when doing the shaking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (18/6/17)

Thanks, @Andre. I have given up on the witch's hat bottles. Great to mix in, great to dispense from. But the leaking... Even worse are the bottles with the white long nozzles and the small white cap on the end. I've taken to keeping them on paper towels in my steeping cupboard, the leaking is so bad.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre (18/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Thanks, @Andre. I have given up on the witch's hat bottles. Great to mix in, great to dispense from. But the leaking... Even worse are the bottles with the white long nozzles and the small white cap on the end. I've taken to keeping them on paper towels in my steeping cupboard, the leaking is so bad.


Same here.


----------



## aktorsyl (18/6/17)

RichJB said:


> For dripping particularly, I like the idea of the new PET twist cap bottles. I must unscrew bottle caps and replace about 100 times a day. The idea of just twisting open and shut instead appeals to me, although I haven't tested these bottles yet.


They're very handy indeed. Only gripe I have with them is when you twist it closed, there's almost always a drop of juice that gets forced out and sits on the tip.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (19/6/17)

RichJB said:


> For dripping particularly, I like the idea of the new PET twist cap bottles. I must unscrew bottle caps and replace about 100 times a day. The idea of just twisting open and shut instead appeals to me, although I haven't tested these bottles yet.



I prefer these Little guys, Least messy of all the bottles Ive used.
Still has a cap though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (19/6/17)

Child-resistant caps is the killer for me. I just cannot use those. They are becoming more common now for concentrates, which is OK. The PET child-proof cap bottles have a very fine nozzle with smaller drops so you can nail very small quantities. Also mixing doesn't happen that much so I don't mind faffing with the cap and also the effort required to squeeze the bottle. But for a dispensing bottle for dripping every few minutes, child-proof would frustrate me beyond words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Child-resistant caps is the killer for me. I just cannot use those. They are becoming more common now for concentrates, which is OK. The PET child-proof cap bottles have a very fine nozzle with smaller drops so you can nail very small quantities. Also mixing doesn't happen that much so I don't mind faffing with the cap and also the effort required to squeeze the bottle. But for a dispensing bottle for dripping every few minutes, child-proof would frustrate me beyond words.


Yeah, and the child-proof mechanism tends to get stuck, which is even more frustrating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (19/6/17)

agreed older bottles xxx FTW, its almost impossible to fill a big baby beast tank without messing with a gorilla 100ml bottle

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (19/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Child-resistant caps is the killer for me. I just cannot use those. They are becoming more common now for concentrates, which is OK. The PET child-proof cap bottles have a very fine nozzle with smaller drops so you can nail very small quantities. Also mixing doesn't happen that much so I don't mind faffing with the cap and also the effort required to squeeze the bottle. But for a dispensing bottle for dripping every few minutes, child-proof would frustrate me beyond words.


I Agree they are a pain, Thats one reason why I dont reuse these Bottles/Caps as the child lock starts slipping after one bottles use. At the moment thats the best option for me.

Maybe I should start designing a Capless Driptop with a pressure activated valve! Hell might even throw in some hydraulics and a PC board to tech it up!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## andro (19/6/17)

Myself i like gorilla bottle. If u just sligtly open the drip tip it doesnt mess anymore when closing the cap .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scott (19/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Child-resistant caps is the killer for me. I just cannot use those. They are becoming more common now for concentrates, which is OK. The PET child-proof cap bottles have a very fine nozzle with smaller drops so you can nail very small quantities. Also mixing doesn't happen that much so I don't mind faffing with the cap and also the effort required to squeeze the bottle. But for a dispensing bottle for dripping every few minutes, child-proof would frustrate me beyond words.


 I absolutely agree that the child-proof bottles are the worst. They have driven me to the point of a manic episode and could well result in me being institutionalised shortly. It's a bloody lie! These caps are adult proof and I often revert to getting my six year old to help me open them. You have to grip one side of the bottle, brace yourself against the wall for traction, press down on the lid then repeat the process as nothing ever happens the first time and after a minimum 15 minute rest with a powerade juice which is needed to recover from the exertion required for the first attempt I put on "Eye Of TheTiger" and slowly circle the bottle again looking for it's weakness! I have had to renew my gym membership in order to get myself in shape to take on these bottles and stay in my six year old's good books just in case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## RichJB (19/6/17)

On several occasions, I have been unable to open a sealed bottle of concentrate with a child-proof cap. The only way to get it open was to take pliers to the sealing ring. No amount of pressing down and turning worked.

I get that these are low-cost mass produced items where QC isn't going to be great. But sheesh, it's 2017, we are talking about putting people on Mars. Surely designing a plastic bottle that doesn't leak when you invert it, and a child-proof mechanism that isn't also adult-proof, isn't a bridge too far?


----------



## aktorsyl (19/6/17)

RichJB said:


> On several occasions, I have been unable to open a sealed bottle of concentrate with a child-proof cap. The only way to get it open was to take pliers to the sealing ring. No amount of pressing down and turning worked.
> 
> I get that these are low-cost mass produced items where QC isn't going to be great. But sheesh, it's 2017, we are talking about putting people on Mars. Surely designing a plastic bottle that doesn't leak when you invert it, and a child-proof mechanism that isn't also adult-proof, isn't a bridge too far?


I get that with the tamper-proof unicorn bottles too. Bloody annoying. My preferred bottle by far is the HDPE dropper bottles. Yes, the dropper tips do accumulate liquid inside the tip itself and it's annoying, but I can live with that. What I can't live with is not being able to unscrew a bottle with one hand while holding the (already open and prone to leaking if you remove your finger from the airhole slots) Nautilus in the other going "shit, I forgot to open the bottle first".


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/6/17)

Whoever, a la tetrapak, comes up with the perfect juice bottle design, is set for life. Period.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (19/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Whoever, a la tetrapak, comes up with the perfect juice bottle design, is set for life. Period.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


So true I will sell a kidney to invest in that design.


----------



## Spydro (19/6/17)

What works for my DIY is Boston Round amber and cobalt blue glass bottles of various sizes for cold storage of extra reserves. For dispensing and cool storage I use Boston LDPE, PET or Amber PET bottles of various sizes with Luer Lock caps and two kinds of LL blunt tips for some uses... and twist top caps with the same 20/410 thread for other uses. The caps/tips are available in several colors that can be used to group flavor profiles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CaveTroll (22/6/17)

Spydro said:


> What works for my DIY is Boston Round amber and cobalt blue glass bottles of various sizes for cold storage of extra reserves. For dispensing and cool storage I use Boston LDPE, PET or Amber PET bottles of various sizes with Luer Lock caps and two kinds of LL blunt tips for some uses... and twist top caps with the same 20/410 thread for other uses. The caps/tips are available in several colors that can be used to group flavor profiles.
> 
> View attachment 98633
> View attachment 98634
> ...


Right then. From us newbie mixers in the back here please share tge secret of where to get hold of these beauties? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (22/6/17)

Dietz said:


> I Agree they are a pain, Thats one reason why I dont reuse these Bottles/Caps as the child lock starts slipping after one bottles use. At the moment thats the best option for me.
> 
> Maybe I should start designing a Capless Driptop with a pressure activated valve! Hell might even throw in some hydraulics and a PC board to tech it up!!



Salesman : Good day sir would you care for our awesome new combo. 
Me : Oo yeah, double battery the works. Check it out. Must be at least a 100W
Salesman : No sir , it's a a 50W
me: Huh, no can't be. It's got two batteries
Salesman : Sir, the other battery is for operating the bottle. You plug it in .... there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/17)

Someone recommended I trim the nozzle on the Gorilla bottles... yes that helps a lot... can't remember who recommended but whomever it was was spot on... I'm a lot more comfortable and use a lot less bog roll now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (23/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Someone recommended I trim the nozzle on the Gorilla bottles... yes that helps a lot... can't remember who recommended but whomever it was was spot on... I'm a lot more comfortable and use a lot less bog roll now.
> View attachment 99135


trim like how meneer


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> trim like how meneer



Cut 1-2mm off the tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (23/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cut 1-2mm off the tip.
> View attachment 99136


 thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cut 1-2mm off the tip.
> View attachment 99136


And if u want it even less messier cut it diagonally

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (23/6/17)

I quite enjoy PET bottles with a unicorn tip. Easy squeeze, no spill no fuss. I bought pancake man many moons back (still got some!) and it came with 2 of theses bottles and tips plus 2 screw nozzle jobbies. I have not tried the screw type yet but I guess I will soon. Drip cap in one hand while trying to hold a asmodus minnikin v2 while trying to open a bottle...cos i always choose to reload in the most inconvenient of times. It's a hard life


----------



## Alex (23/6/17)

I like the new Gorilla bottles, but the initial opening is an exercise in extreme frustration for me. 

Thereafter it's smooth sailing though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (25/6/17)

CaveTroll said:


> Right then. From us newbie mixers in the back here please share tge secret of where to get hold of these beauties?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Sorry, my computer crashed last week and this is the first try with it only marginally back up.

I'm in the USA so most of these are from various USA sellers except some of the blunt tips direct from China. You might find similar from a SA vendor that would be cheaper for you. Either way a simply on-line search will bring lots of possible places to buy them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Someone recommended I trim the nozzle on the Gorilla bottles... yes that helps a lot... can't remember who recommended but whomever it was was spot on... I'm a lot more comfortable and use a lot less bog roll now.
> View attachment 99135


LOL @ Bog Roll!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

